# Any bass guys on here?



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm about to build a few technique specific bass rods and just wondering if there are any bass guys on here. Not necessarily looking to sell them, but I'm not opposed to that at all. 
Mainly just wanted to start a thread discussing higher end bass rods. 
The first of my upcoming builds will be a 6'8" drop shot rod. Gonna be a super high modulus graphite blank, M power with extra fast tip. No foregrip, recoil guides, minimal thread work, extreme sensitivity in mind. 
I can't believe I'm building a "fairy wand" or "sissy stick" as I've always called them. But after playing with an older (4 years old or so) Fenwick Elite Tech drop shot rod, I clearly see the value in the ultra sensitive finesse driven rods. 
Next on the list will probably be a deep cranking rod designed for the 10XD and other very deep diving crank baits. 

Y'all chime in if you have any advice, opinions, or want to see me build a technique specific bass rod. After the drop shot and cranking rods, I think a big swimbait/frog rod will be next. Not really a void of good swimbait rods on the market, I just haven't built one before, and who doesn't like chunking the frogs??


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

I would be interested in a light but strong backboned frog rod. Say between 7 and 7.5 long.


----------

